# Breeders in Southern Connecticut



## ttkmrs (Feb 24, 2013)

We are looking for a golden puppy that will be able join our family in May or June. Are there any breeders you would recommend in CT that will litters available during that time? We would like the breeder to have their dogs certified for Hips, elbows, heart and thyroid as well as eyes examined yearly. Our past pet was from a breeder who placed her dogs by temperament and we were very fond of this method.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jane Zimmerman at Clovedale is an excellent breeder, as is Foxrun. Ann Marie doesnt breed too much, but each litter is high quality. Part of it is timing bc sometimes hobby breeders do not themselves have a litter right when you want it, but they often can steer you in a great direction. 

Cayberry Golden Retrievers
Ann Marie Cioffi
Norwalk, CT USA 
[email protected]
www.Cayberry.com 
Cloverdale Golden Retrievers

Jane A. Zimmerman
Tolland, CT USA 06084 
[email protected]
www.familyfantastic.com/cloverdale 
860-875-2200
FoxRun Golden Retrievers

Kathi Schnapp
Torrington, CT USA 06790 
[email protected]
www.foxrungoldens.com 
860-489-6727


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunfire is in CT too: Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Windrush is right across the border from you in NY, but I don't know if they have any litters planned on your timeframe.

You can always check in with the Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club referral page to see if you can get a response from them with recommended litters. You still need to check all the clearances yourself, but it's a good way to get some names that are likely to be good breeders. Since you're in Monroe, that would be the closest GR club, I think.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The Darwin x Goldie litter at Sunfire will be ready to go home in June, and there should be some nice pet dogs in that litter.

The Toby x Indigo litter will be ready early May, but knowing these will be half siblings to my Flip, it might produce puppies with a little more energy than what the typical pet family is looking for.

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Litters


----------



## ttkmrs (Feb 24, 2013)

@tippykayak , would you happen to have contact information for Windrush? I would appreciate it! My email is [email protected]


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ttkmrs said:


> @tippykayak , would you happen to have contact information for Windrush? I would appreciate it! My email is [email protected]


Well, since she doesn't have a kennel website, I hate to pass out her contact info to people I don't know. I'll point out, though, that if you look at the HVGRC officers contact page, you'll find Lisa, and there's contact information there.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

Lisa smith is in Bedford New York. Goodtime Goldens. That's not that far from monroe


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention that Lisa smith is very active in the Hudson valley club.


----------

